# POC Tarpon



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

After years of saying I was going to catch a tarpon, I finally succeeded. Caught this 5 footer on a "**** pop" swimbait while casting to pods of tarpon that were working anchovies. These fish were in 60-70 ft of water. We had couple of other opportunities but could not connect.

It was awesome!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice pics! We were wasting our time off Sabine Pass on Sunday, fishing the dreaded Dead Zone once again. A very slow trip at 10 oil rigs. And since there was a half mile of live pogies at the Sabine jetty, with pelicans diving, we were lugging around two live wells full of them. And of course the nearest tarpon was off Galveston...


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

congrats! Did you build your own pops?


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

ACBob,

Yes, I built my own pops with help from this forum. No skill on my part just good help!

JM


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice job and congrats on the catch


----------



## Hang Time (Jun 14, 2004)

Very nice pictures. Looks like a beautiful day on the water.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*You are ruined now*

Looks like about 12 miles south of the pass - there were quite a few around five miles out two weeks ago --

Congrats on the first --


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I had a small pod of juv tarpon pass between me and the 3rd gut while I was wading in the PINS surf on Friday. Pretty cool first time I have ever seen **** in Texas.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice fish indeed.
Congrats on your Tarpon..:cheers:


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Congrats on your first! I bet the adrenaline was pumping.....

Excellent pics as well.


----------



## jcgomez (Jul 31, 2007)

Way to go old ol' lady!!!


----------

